# MAC2400 or MAC5200?



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in need of a new compressor. One of the local supply houses is shutting down and has both of these compressors on sale. I have some credit on my account that I need to use and think I'll put it toward one of these two compressors.

I'll be using it for trim, some framing (add-ons, etc.) and deck building. I'll run two framing guns at times and two or more finish guns often.

I've searched on here for them, and everything I read seems to be pretty good. I've also read the specs online for both compressors, but want some first hand knowledge from people who have used them. Which do you prefer and what are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the 2400, it is an awesome compressor. Very quiet and never trips a breaker.

It is heavy, like 75 pounds heavy. I am trying to find the smallest lightest compressor for trim work.
I use it now for trim work but, it is just about too heavy. 
I have run 3 roof nailers before, did not skip a beat.

If you are not set on using one for finish work, I would get the 5200 just for the fact that it has wheels. 

I wish I would have got that one, just for the wheels. I move my 2400 around with a 2 wheel cart sometimes.

They are both very nice compressors.


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

I think there's only around 10 lbs difference in weight between the two. The wheels really do appeal to me, although most of the reviews say they are cheap and it's best to replace them from the start. The compressor I've been using was pretty big and heavy and LOUD. I usually leave it closed up in another room or in the garage and run hoses to where I need them. Most of the reviews I've read also say the 5200 is quite a bit louder than the 2400, though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, the 5200 is 90 Dba and the 2400 is 79 dba.

2400 is 77 lbs. My 2400 is super quiet, you can actually talk to someone when it is running.

It is a good all around compressor, it's only heavy because it has a cast iron pump.

Just buy it, you will like it.


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

So you recommend it over the 5200?

Now I just need somebody to say the 5200 is better to muddy the water :laughing:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

jdmartin said:


> So you recommend it over the 5200?
> 
> Now I just need somebody to say the 5200 is better to muddy the water :laughing:


 
I have been using the 5200 for about 2 years now and never had a problem with it... ever.


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

That's exactly what I needed :laughing:

I wish someone had owned or used both to compare them side by side more or less. I know the 5200 would for sure do everything I need it to (and then some probably). I just wonder if the 2400 would as well. It's rare that I'm running 2 framing guns full bore, but I'm subject to from time to time. Would the 2400 keep up? 

Also, how often do they seem to cycle with a framing gun or with finsh guns?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

jdmartin said:


> That's exactly what I needed :laughing:
> 
> I wish someone had owned or used both to compare them side by side more or less. I know the 5200 would for sure do everything I need it to (and then some probably). I just wonder if the 2400 would as well. It's rare that I'm running 2 framing guns full bore, but I'm subject to from time to time. Would the 2400 keep up?
> 
> Also, how often do they seem to cycle with a framing gun or with finsh guns?


 
Depends on how fast you shoot....... OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO that does not sound good. :whistling:whistling


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

I usually try not to work up a sweat :laughing:

I guess just a standard pace. If there is such a thing.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I own a mac 1000 which is discontinued, but i bought it new from a place that was going under about 2 yrs ago at a discount, great compressor built to last:thumbsup:

Warner, if your looking for something light and quiet try the thomas renegade, its 26lbs, 69decibles, runs 2 trim guns, or 1 framer, fits on a shelf very compact, its $$ pricey but i havent touched my mac since i got it:laughing:

since its black already all you have to do is splash alittle green paint, and it will blend in your garage with the rest of your stuff:laughing:!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I own a mac 1000 which is discontinued, but i bought it new from a place that was going under about 2 yrs ago at a discount, great compressor built to last:thumbsup:
> 
> Warner, if your looking for something light and quiet try the thomas renegade, its 26lbs, 69decibles, runs 2 trim guns, or 1 framer, fits on a shelf very compact, its $$ pricey but i havent touched my mac since i got it:laughing:
> 
> since its black already all you have to do is splash alittle green paint, and it will blend in your garage with the rest of your stuff:laughing:!!


I want one to jam in a systainer!!:laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I have that little senco that one of the guys in FOG put in a systainer:thumbsup: it worrks great for 18g brads and 23g pins, 16g it only gets off a shot or too and cant keep up!

the thomas rocks though! you would need to drill holes in a systainer i figure to help let air in!


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

Seems everything I read tells me the same thing. The 2400 is probably strong enough to do everything I need it to. They are both heavy. The 2400 is pretty quiet. But, the 5200 has wheels (even if you do need to replace them from the get-go). The 5200 is also stronger and has a larger tank, for only $50 more.

Anyone else have any experiences with them to throw out there?


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I got the 5200 last summer, it was on for a killer price (319) cheaper than the other model. I do like the wheels! makes moving it around easy- as for noise, I generally have it plugged into a garage outlet, or on a deck, then run my hose inside.
I don't use it much for finishing, it lasts forever with one gun. I've had no problem with the wheels.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I just bought the 2400. I love how quiet it is compared to my PC :laughing:


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I just bought the 2400. I love how quiet it is compared to my PC :laughing:


If by PC you are referring to the pancake... anything is quieter than those.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

So what did you end up getting?


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just bought a 5200 on Monday. I plugged it in and what a racket. Part of the plastic shroud around the head vibrates against the air filter housing. I stuck a piece of syrofoam between the 2 and problem solved. 
I like the wheels and that I can load stuff on it like a dolly. Fewer trips between the house and truck.:clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I said it was loud.


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

Tattoo said:


> So what did you end up getting?


Neither yet. I called the other day to see if they still had plenty of them (which they did). While I was on the phone I asked the guy if he thought they would drop the price on them anymore. He said he figured they would, but didn't know when. I suspect it will be pretty soon as I heard they would only be open another 30-60 days. I'll probably call again tomorrow and check on them again.

To be honest, I really still haven't made a decision as to which to buy. I like the fact that the 2400 is quiet and would probably do everything I need it to. But, the 5200 is bigger, stronger and has wheels. The price difference is negligible at this point. I still wish I could find somebody who has both and could give a comparison of them.


----------

